# Yote Hunting



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thinking about making a trip up to the lease soon and busting up some yotes. Anyone have any callers and decoys that would might want to join for some dog killing. We killed quite a few during deer season and would like to finish them off.


----------



## SWAT310 (Apr 10, 2009)

I was just about to post my first coyote kills. I shot these two at my family farm in central MS. It's a male and female that were running together. I have never seen a pair running together but I have been told it's not uncommon. I shot these two on the last weekend of the season, as I was watching 5 does eating in the filed. All 5 threw up the white flags and hauled butt out of the filed. 

About 10 seconds later, this husband and wife team shows up. The first one trotted right at me and stopped at 40 yards. The second one ran to the edge of the field and stopped (thankfully) at 120 yards. I was trying to think of a way to get them to stop but honestly, had no idea what to do. 

Anyone ever stopped them with a whistle ?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice, good going!


----------



## SWAT310 (Apr 10, 2009)

I wondered why the does all took off at the same time like they did. This is a sod farm and the deer aint really bothered by noise and I knew they didn't collectively wind me at the same time. 

I thought - WHAT IN THE HELL - then saw the devil dogs trot in the field. Those old does aint stupid.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

We always did coyote drives up north. Good times.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got an electronic caller with a wired external speaker (60' of wire), but I won't be able to go the next 2-3 weekends. If you need an electronic caller, you're welcome to borrow this one, it's an older model but last time I used it it worked fine. I have the cottontail distress CD in it, not sure what other CD's I might have.

Ed


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*On The Move*

If the yotes are on the move you can easily stop them with a bark. Make it the deepest with a little "grrrrrr" thrown in. Medium loud is good also. I have used my FoxPro with really good results. It is completely digital and works in super cold WX(used it in Maine).

When they stop you gotta be ready to shoot. Right then !!! ----SAWMAN


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had a pair hanging around my place for quite a while now. I finally got a shot off at one of them about a month ago. It was a clean miss... I rushed the shot from an awkward position, trying to maintain my cover. Haven't seen them since, but have heard them in the area still.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

id be willing to buy a caller from acadmey just to take a hunt out on a pack. and then have it to use on my lease out in spring hill


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I've got a foxpro with a 100yd remote.... and I'm an experienced yote killer....

They're mostly what I hunt.

Your lease in FL or Bama?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Andalusia, AL


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Would like to see this thread continue with some experienced advice for a father/son team who are looking to work on our yote population after turkey season. Lots of clear cuts to choose from. What type of calls, brand, setup recomendations or any other info would be appreciated.
Snap


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

this one been stalking these does 2 nights now


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

Very true , barking at them is the easiest way to stop them. If your distress sounds dont work, the challenge howl can be a winner, or a lonesome howl in breeding season. I have called in and killed 10 myself, but have called in way more for other people or missed ones myself. Florida was a challenge to hunt because of all the brush, new mexico is easy, find a small bush and sit in front of it. Dont be too worried about movement, i have killed them 30yds in front of me and they watch me raise the gun up. If one gets hung up , kiss him in it works like a charm. Hunt with two people , watch the down wind , the smart and not so desperate ones will alomost always come in that way.


----------

